# what type of rig do I use for distance surf casting?



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I have been coming along pretty good on my long distance surfcasting. (hatteras cast). I use a spinning reel and 10ft rod. Any suggestions on what is the best rig to use? Should I use a 3way swivel and keep the weight close to my reel line or continue to use the two hook drop rig with the weight at the end of the rig?:fishing:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Short fishfinder rig, or cannonball rig. Either of these will get you good distance. Stay away from the 3-way swivels. In addition to the 3-ways being unaerodynamic and unwieldly in a rig, they are also notoriously weak.

Short fishfinder
Cannonball rig


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Really depends on what you are fishing for. 2 hook droppers are fine for some fish. If I remember correctly, check out the bible, you will see some short drum rigs (fish finders) that love to be thrown a mile.

Robert


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Take a look at the Breakaway site. Nick has a lot of cool long distance rigs..
http://www.nickaway.com/imp.htm
http://breakawayusa.com/shop/rigs.htm


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

Danman said:


> I have been coming along pretty good on my long distance surfcasting. (hatteras cast). I use a spinning reel and 10ft rod. Any suggestions on what is the best rig to use? Should I use a 3way swivel and keep the weight close to my reel line or continue to use the two hook drop rig with the weight at the end of the rig?:fishing:


Take a look at Tommy Farmers web store. He has some good rigs for red fishing etc. His store is www.carolinacastpro.com. He should be able to fix you up. Breakaway is good also.
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reels


----------

